# How far does the quick recede?



## jeff_j1701 (Mar 16, 2007)

Hey all!

I just registered today and have browsed the boards. I have seen topics on trimming a dog's nails but I haven't seen any mention of something.

When you trim a dog's nails, how far does the quick recede and how fast does it recede?

My Caesar needs his nails done (I'm a bad boy and didn't take him out as often as I should've  ).

I did his nails last weekend (what a chore!!!) and I want to do them again. I am wondering if one week is too soon?

I either do them myself, or have the groomer by my place do it, but usually it's only about once a month.

Any help would be appreciated!

Thanks!!


----------



## Alpha (Aug 24, 2006)

My guys are done once a week or once every two weeks. I try to do them every week but sometimes I get busy 

You won't see the quick recede in a day, but depending on how close you trimmed to the quick last time, you may after a week see that the quick has receded a cm or half a cm.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I just had this issue with some foster dogs I was caring for. The quick only seemed to recede a few mm's each week. If you dremel the nails you can file over the top of the curve of the nail, in addition to the tip or length of the nail. By filing close to the top curve of the quick it apparently encourages the quick to recede faster and further. 
So, if you dremel file the nails you can do it about every 5 days, just look for the quick as you do the rapid passes over the tip of the nail and then lightly file over the front of the curve at the top of the nail. If you are clipping the nails, 1x/week being very conservative in the amount, is about all you can do. And remember in either case, the nerve at the end of the quick extends about 1 mm beyond the quick. So even if you don't hit the quick and the dog flinches you have probably come close to that nerve ending. 
You will probably find in the beginning that the quick is not very close to the end of the nail. The dogs I worked on had very long nails and had worn the under side of their nails flat, thus making the quick recede from that area. So the first trim was more than any of the subsequent weekly trims or files.
If your dog is in a desperate condition they can be trimmed at the vet's under sedation and given pain meds.


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

Great info, my mother has a Corgi and his are so long I won't touch them. I think I will try a file, it will be good for me also I am a chicken doing nails. I run and hike with my dog all the time so I have been lucky they don't have to be done often.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

If I'm trying to get a quick to recede, I will trim them _at least_ once a week. I use a dremel and the fastest way to get a quick to recede is to trim the nails every 4-5 days.


----------

